# Name those lyrics - Vienna Boys' Choir, "Gloria"



## Robert K S (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm looking for the lyrics of a Vienna Boys' Choir piece being sung in the following video clip (an old _Jeopardy!_ episode) at 3:34:






Can anyone tell what piece is being sung, or better yet, give me the lyrics (just of the snippet being sung)? "Gloria, ...[something]" Thanks!


----------

